# Monster in a box audio help



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

I created a MIB a couple of years ago. I used a clip called "Velociraptor Lunch" which is like dog growling. Not what you're looking for, but it's a good clip to have.

Here is a link to the "Velociraptor Lunch" clip.


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Yah, that's not quite what I am looking for but thanks for taking the time to respond gmacted.


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is a couple of pictures that may help with the thought process. These were taken about half way through the build. It is now completed and I am waiting to find a good audio and then I will post a video of it in action.
Thanks all, hope you can help me.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

You might try ilovewavs.com, they have a halloween section with monster screams and others.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I emailed you a sound file I mixed. Did you get it, and if so how was it?


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Halloweiner , no I sure did'nt. I will PM you with my email address.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Give this a try, sounds pretty good for the "normal" box time, but you may need something more agressive for the trigger part of the box...

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download MONSTER IN BOX EXCELLENT.mp3

You can also go to 4shared, Online file sharing and storage foa a ton of Halloween related sounds, all free!

pass: hauntforum


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Would anyone happen to have a updated link to the "Monster in a box excellent" file.
I'm not a 4share member and I really don't wanna register with mt email...


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

drzeus said:


> Would anyone happen to have a updated link to the "Monster in a box excellent" file.
> I'm not a 4share member and I really don't wanna register with mt email...


All of the 4shared is now requiring membership to download. I've had them for awhile, but they drive me crazy with all the new rules......
I haven't heard from Melty in awhile. If you want to PM me an email addy I can send you a few I have, I may even have this one.
Funny, but MIB / Zombie -in-box sound tracks I have never heard a good one.... think I'll have to work on making that my next audio project !


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You could always try remixing one of the sounds available here.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for suggestions folks!
it looks like a custom mix is what I'm gonna need to do.


----------

